# Silver nickles



## cajunmeadows (Oct 21, 2011)

were there any minted and does anyone know the years and markings?


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

cajunmeadows said:


> were there any minted and does anyone know the years and markings?


1942 to 1945 nickels with all three mint marks have a silver content valued at $1.74 as of today.

If you go to "current melt value of coins" on the net it will give you a complete list of coins and their silver content and value on a daily updated basis.

Dan


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

You can find it here:

Current Melt Value Of Coins - How Much Is Your Coin Worth?

The prices are updated based on current silver, gold, and copper prices.


----------



## cajunmeadows (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

BillS said:


> You can find it here:
> 
> Current Melt Value Of Coins - How Much Is Your Coin Worth?
> 
> The prices are updated based on current silver, gold, and copper prices.


Thanks Bill, I don't know how to transfer (if that is the right word) the actual site to a forum like this. I told you folks I was a computer dummy.
:thankyou:
Dan


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

What you do is click on the address area of your browser. It should turn blue. Then hit Ctrl and C at the same time. Then when you get to where you want to paste it, hit Ctrl-V. That will paste it where you want it and give you a nice clickable link.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

BillS said:


> What you do is click on the address area of your browser. It should turn blue. Then hit Ctrl and C at the same time. Then when you get to where you want to paste it, hit Ctrl-V. That will paste it where you want it and give you a nice clickable link.


Thanks Bill, I really appreciate that.

Dan


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

BillS said:


> What you do is click on the address area of your browser. It should turn blue. Then hit Ctrl and C at the same time. Then when you get to where you want to paste it, hit Ctrl-V. That will paste it where you want it and give you a nice clickable link.


OR

You can right-click on the address bar as Bill says. When it turns blue, Left-Click the mouse and a small "window" will appear. Scroll down and right-click on "Copy". This will store the address. When you make a post, left-click again. The little window will open. Right-click on Paste and the link will be there.

Once you do it a few times, you won't even have to think about it. It will just be automatic.


----------



## Neec0 (Aug 3, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> OR
> 
> You can right-click on the address bar as Bill says. When it turns blue, Left-Click the mouse and a small "window" will appear. Scroll down and right-click on "Copy". This will store the address. When you make a post, left-click again. The little window will open. Right-click on Paste and the link will be there.
> 
> Once you do it a few times, you won't even have to think about it. It will just be automatic.


I think your "left and rights" are backwards here. To bring up the menu you must "RIGHT" click. Selections are "LEFT" clicks. Options "menus" are RIGHT clicks.


----------

